# Entertainment Forum > Television Discussion > UK Drama >  Holly Willoughby to appear in Miss Marple

## alan45

*This Morning host Holly Willoughby has landed her dream role in a Miss Marple drama, she has revealed.* Production staff on the ITV show surprised Willoughby with the role as a birthday present because she is a huge fan of the Agatha Christie series. 
"It's been a lifelong ambition for me to appear in one of the Marple films as I've been a fan for years," she said. 
The presenter, who has already filmed her role, plays a 17th century witch called Goody Carne in The Pale Horse. 
Julia McKenzie plays the amateur detective and the drama also features a host of famous faces, including former Neighbours actress and pop singer Holly Valance, Young Ones star Nigel Planer and Coupling's Sarah Alexander also star in the drama. 
"I had an amazing time and felt very welcomed by everyone on set, especially Julia McKenzie, who kindly lent me her handwarmers on our cold night shoot. I'm so grateful to everyone who made this possible for me," Willoughby said.

----------


## alan45

Obviously the talentless bimbo is flavour of the month with ITV.

She is terrible on This Morning

----------


## Dazzle

What are the producers thinking of?

----------

